# perseverance



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We got lift off baby!










#solid
#CountdownToMars

85 Atlas launches. 100% success rate on launches.
40th Atlas launch using solid rocket boosters.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/press_kits/mars_2020/download/mars_2020_launch_press_kit.pdf


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If we could get people going to Mars, that could really help with Utah's "overcrowding" problem.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> If we could get people going to Mars, that could really help with Utah's "overcrowding" problem.


If there is something to shoot - I will pack my stuff.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, since Mars is a "red" planet, the guys concerned about the liburls taking over would have nothing to worry about.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catheder: Well played sir, well played. 

Pretty cool stuff, PBH. It's great to see us continually moving forward again in the space realm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> If there is something to shoot - I will pack my stuff.


This time, it's not just a rover. There is also a "helicopter" (ie: drone), and microphones. They are sending this rover to a region with high likelyhood of ancient microbial life.

The hunt is on!

I think this stuff is so cool! 
I love my wife and kids...but if someone said, "hey, we've got an extra seat on the rocket to Mars...."


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> It's great to see us continually moving forward again in the space realm.


the end of 2021 will be really exciting!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If we could get people going to Mars, that could really help with Utah's "overcrowding" problem.


Load it up with California transplants.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ugh ^^^

Let's not screw up Mars right from the start!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Let's not be too harsh. Lone may the forum's lone (others?) California transplant but he'd probably do pretty well on Mars. Definitely better than most.


----------

